
T-Mobile Put My Life in Danger, Says Woman Stalked with Illegal Location Data - jmsflknr
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8xwngb/t-mobile-put-my-life-in-danger-says-victim-of-black-market-location-data
======
farisjarrah
Email and Phone numbers, 2 very very important and public pieces of data that
should have absolutely nothing with confirming our identities. Why are phone
companies still letting stuff like this slide? Their security shortcomings
have to be beyond simple ignorance at this point, its definitely crossed into
willful negligence.

~~~
sukilot
Because millions of users will absolutely refuse to remember a password and
demand access to their accounts.

